# InGame Blasc Helper



## Leanie (24. Juli 2006)

Grüße Euch,

Ich habe mir mal die Idee durch den Kopf gehen lassen, 

"wie schaffe ich es gleichzeitig WoW zu spielen aber gleichzeitig eine Seite von Blasc offen zu haben, ohne zwischen WoW und Desktop rumzuswitchen."

naja... nach langem überlegen is mir nichts eingefallen - mein Freund macht das so:
Laptop = Blascseite, PC = WoW,
er braucht nicht zu switchen, aber verbraucht platz auf seinem Schreibtisch für seinen Laptop,
da ich aber keinen Laptop habe, fällt dies aus.

Nun, da Blizzard uns (den Spielern) den Ordner "Addons" zur Verfügung stellt habe ich mir gedacht,
ob man nicht ein "Ingame Blasc Helper" machen könnte, wo man dann so eine Art Suchfunktion hat und
z.b. "Ragnaros" eingibt und aufgelistet bekommt, was er droppt und zuviel % etc etc,
und genauso mit Quests, z.b. Das Familienvermögen (aus Scholomance).
Dann steht dort in einem kleinen fenster, wo dies droppt und man könnte karten öffnen,
wo dies dann drauf verzeichnet ist, oder ähnliches (kleine Infos z.b.). 
Dies fordert natürlich Können und Wissen, die ich leider nicht besitzte, 
aber ich finde, wenn diese Idee nicht schon einmal hier im Forum vorgekommen ist,
könnte man sich evt ein paar Gedanken machen darüber.

MfG - Leanie


----------



## qramf (24. Juli 2006)

Rein aus Neugier: Was spricht denn dagegen zwischendurch mal mit ALT TAB zum Desktop zu switchen? Bei mir funktioniert das super.


----------



## Rookie (24. Juli 2006)

man könnte zb wasser herstellen während man grad nach items sucht, ohne ständig hin und her zu wechseln...
oder einfach weiter im raid laufen ohne dumm rumzustehen...
oder wirr im kreis laufen und laut katzeklo singen...

um die daten in WoW präsent zu haben musst du
a) die ganzen daten der datenbank auf deinem rechner haben, wobei ich nich glaub dass das nur nen paar kb sind... oder
b) eine kommunikation zwischen blasc ingame helper und der datenbank herstellen, was ne menge an bandbreite kosten dürfte, so wurde es mir jedenfalls erklärt als ich nen ingame client vorschlug ^^


----------



## Leanie (24. Juli 2006)

qramf schrieb:


> Rein aus Neugier: Was spricht denn dagegen zwischendurch mal mit ALT TAB zum Desktop zu switchen? Bei mir funktioniert das super.




mir geht des öfteren mein pc down beim switchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

außerdem, wie von Rookie gesagt ist es echt schön ma nich sagen zu müssen : "Moment ich geh ma kurz gucken, wo das ist" so macht man einfach /blaschelp oder per button oder so, und dann gibt man das ein und fertig. man spart zeit und braucht nicht seinen PC zu überhitzen.


----------



## Roran (24. Juli 2006)

Wartet erst mal den Server Umzug ab,
dann kann man darüber reden ob und wie sowas zu lösen wäre,
vieleicht würde ne möglichkeit geben,
mit einer LUA Datei zu arbeiten, die im BLASC Verzeichniss gespeichert wird,
und die nach den Daten hoch laden, aktualiesiert wird.

Aber das später,
da Crowly, B3N und Regnor im mom voll mit dem Server Umzug auf den neuen Server beschäftigt sind.

Zitat aus den NEWS.

" 	_
blasc.de » News

» Stand der Dinge und sonstiges...
Freitag, 21.07.2006 - 21:33 Uhr | B3N

Wir wissen, im Moment ist es etwas ruhig bezüglich News etc. doch dass alles hat seinen Grund. Wir sind an den letzten Vorbereitungen zum Umzug der gesamten Webseite/Domain auf unsere eigenen Server.

Sollte es ab kommender Woche zu Konvektivitätsproblemen kommen, kann das an der Umstellung der Domain liegen. Am Mittwoch wird es außerdem ein Update für BLASC geben welches auch den Client für den Umzug vorbereitet, dieses sollte so schnell wie möglich installiert werden, zusätzlich wurden ein paar kleinere Bugs behoben.

Trotz der ganzen Vorbereitungen für den Umzug, haben wir natürlich noch ein kleines aber feines Feature eingebaut. Die Itemseiten wurden dahingehend erweitert, dass ihr dort nun Items, welche per Quest erhältlich sind, sofort als solche erkennen könnt. Die entsprechende Quest mit den benötigten Materialien und Ruf ist dann rechts in der Auflistung zu finden.

Bsp.: Tunika des Traumwandlers (T3-Set)

Die Webseite wird voraussichtlich ab 3. August komplett umziehen und auf den neuen Servern laufen, genaueres erfahrt ihr dann aber rechtzeitig._"


----------



## Leanie (24. Juli 2006)

ja, macht das erstma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /sticky, damits nicht vergessen wird ;D


----------



## B3N (25. Juli 2006)

Eine ingame Suchfunktion in diesem Umfang wird es nicht geben, wir arbeiten  bereits an einer kleinen aber sehr nützlichen Suchfunktion welche man ingame benutzen kann. Lasst euch Überraschen, am 24. August wird diese rauskommen.

Sticky wird wieder gelöst.


----------

